# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  cho xin code làm trang bóng đá

## inthainguyen.vn

chào tất cả mọi người mình là 1 thành viên mói muốn làm quen với các pro trong diễn đàn:
mình là mai
sở thích: lam dep,am thuc hihihi vì là con gai mà
- thích xem  world cup  đặc biệt là cac hình anh world cup
ai có cùng sở thích với mình thì ủng hộ mình nhé!! 
yêu các bạn nhiều!!!!
*cho xin code làm trang bóng đá* 
*________________________________________*
*mọi người ơi cho tui xin code website về anh world cup mình đang rất cần*
*mong mọi người giúp nhé,có cả hình anh world cup 2010 càng tốt.*
*thanhks mọi người nhiều* 
*tôi yêu world cup 2010*

----------


## viettopcare

chai!con gái mà ghiền bóng đá ,cái này lạ gê!theo mình thì năm nay tây ban nha và đức sẽ tranh chức dzo địch!kakakka!

----------


## mypham

uh thế à. mình làm quen đc ko 
minh là: quang
cũng thích bóng đá
nếu thich thế bạn cài win 7 lên tai threm về làm hình nên đẹp lắm
toàn anh world cup à

----------


## ilgod

hihi bạn xin code sao đc! bạn chỉ cần bít cơ bản một ngôn ngữ chẳng hạn như php là có thể làm 1 trang đơn giản cho mình rùi.giờ mà xin code trang của họ thì hơi khó đấy.
chịu khó đi
vào đây http://hoangtush.com tìm theme xp cái j cũng có kể cả bóng đá [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

